# power outage????



## David Brown (Sep 25, 2006)

since about 9:00am my power has been out







....how long can rbp last without filtration/heat from 9am to about 2:30 pm the temp dropped from 79F to about 74.5F. the water not running through the media will this harm my cycle???
any help will be useful

thanks, david brown


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

not sure.

But ive enountered several black outs that lasted like 10 hours.

I just go to my room. Unplug everything and wait till the power comes back. I never lost anyhting to a blackout but progress in a videogame.


----------



## bigman8258 (Aug 23, 2004)

they should be fine! i just got done taking my fish on an 8hr trip you can go to lfs and they have battery operated air pumps that help. how many fish to what size tank. do you have water conditioner? you could just do some partial water changes and add water conditioner. to help keep ammonia down.


----------



## gimmemyshit (Oct 7, 2005)

If you can't locate a battery operated pump then I would perform water changes with whatever warm water is left in the hot water heater for purposes of heating and aeration.....another trick if there is several large fish that use alot of oxogen is to use Hydrogen Peroxide at a rate of a tablespoon per 10 galons to help raise and keep dissolved oxogen levels up.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Then there is the alternative, buy a generator. I just picked up a 4000w generator to run my tanks in case we lose power this winter.


----------



## David Brown (Sep 25, 2006)

6 2inch rbp in a 75 gallon tank i am at work now and is how i posted the previous message so the only thing i can do now is hope they make it through the power outage


----------



## bigman8258 (Aug 23, 2004)

dood they will be just fine. they will be a little worse for ware if it lasts more than 24hrs but they will definetly survive....


----------



## David Brown (Sep 25, 2006)

i was just told it will not be back on till tuesday i hope they make it


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Do you have hot water? Do some water changes. Two winters ago my power was out for 4 days and my temp in my house was 39 degrees. I still had hot water and did water changes every few hours to keep temp and somewhat water conditions. My fish came through with no issues.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Was it 9pm or 9am. If the power outage was 5 hours 30 min, I thinki there is no problem.
But the main concern is the filter, not the fishes.
You see nitrification bacteria are very aerobic. they nmeed constantly oxygen to live.
I still think even they did not die.

Harry










to Water Chemistry Forum


----------



## Pimprn (Feb 3, 2006)

i say get a lighter ehehhhehehe and place it under ur tank and let it heat it up







lol nahhhh i broke a heater once and i didnt have any heat for about a week or so hehehehe







so heat wise ur fish will be ok ! but u will npotice there yes will buldge out that is perfectly normal when they are cold and they will shiver like occasionally dont worry i guess thats there way of survival i dunno but thats what my red did


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Filter may lose some bacteria but it will be fine as long as media stays wet. If you have a bio wheel throw it in the tank but it may be to late for that by now. Good time to add some good conditioner to the tank like Amquel Plus. As long as the tank don't fall below 60 degrees the fish will be stressed but will make it for the most part.


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

Do you sell a favor and get a small UPS that you would normally buy for a PC. I have 2 each one cost about $50 bucks so If I ever have any problems I just maintain air and heat only. They last about 10 hours on a full charge. Water filtration isn't as important as air and heat during a blackout.


----------

